# Paramedic text books



## SFlaherty (Feb 3, 2011)

I am in P school right now.  For class we are using Nancy Caroline's Emergency Care in the Streets, AAOS.  For Basic - we used the Brady book which was so much better.  Does anyone know of a similar version of this book in the Brady form?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 3, 2011)

the 5 volume paramedic care is in my opinion the best dedicated paramedic text. 

The giant volume brady and mosby are equally poor. 

Emergency care in the streets probably the single worst. 

However, none of them are what I would call adequete educational reading.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 4, 2011)

The 5 volume from Brady written by Dr Bledsoe is about as good as we got which doesn't say much for EMS.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 4, 2011)

Having college level A&P and pharm (or at least buy the texts they use and do some self study) going in will make up for the shortcomings of the typical EMS text in part. 

If you can get get your hands on a basic cardiology text and one on respiratory (very basic, intended for the lay person, I suppose), that's probably half the battle of medic school right there. Anyone have any recommendations? Check out Tom B's www.ems12lead.com after you've had the cardiology/ECG lectures. You can also check out www.ccmtutorials.com for additional info.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 4, 2011)

A thorough understanding of basic chemistry wouldn't be time ill spent either.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 4, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Emergency care in the streets probably the single worst.



Agreed. There is so much misinformation in that book.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 4, 2011)

46Young said:


> Having college level A&P and pharm (or at least buy the texts they use and do some self study) going in will make up for the shortcomings of the typical EMS text in part.
> 
> If you can get get your hands on a basic cardiology text and one on respiratory (very basic, intended for the lay person, I suppose), that's probably half the battle of medic school right there. Anyone have any recommendations? Check out Tom B's www.ems12lead.com after you've had the cardiology/ECG lectures. You can also check out www.ccmtutorials.com for additional info.



actually "high yield heart" by ronald dudek should more than cover cardio for medic school at it is a a very good price and not much reading.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 4, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Agreed. There is so much misinformation in that book.



Unfortunately it's the book that I have and I must concur that it is a rather poorly written book.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 4, 2011)

"Passing onself as a strange, fourth-person talking HEMS Doctor (helicopter medical officer) on an internet forum with some success" by Brown is another invaluable resource!


----------



## Mylexon20s (Feb 4, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Agreed. There is so much misinformation in that book.



This was the text book I had and wow it was all over the place.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 4, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Agreed. There is so much misinformation in that book.



It begs the question.

Who is responsible for the mess that is that book?

The author?

The publisher?

The instructor who uses it?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 5, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> It begs the question.
> 
> Who is responsible for the mess that is that book?
> 
> ...



The author who produces the misinformation (by way of using old studies or data that are just plain wrong), the publisher for not having a peer-review process for preventing the misinformation to be published, and the instructor for not correcting the misinformation when teaching it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

Used the Mosby giganto book at my first medic program, now using the Brady/Bledsoe 5 book set. After reading about half of the Bledsoe set, I must say I am much more impressed by it than I ever was with the Mosby book.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 5, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Used the Mosby giganto book at my first medic program, now using the Brady/Bledsoe 5 book set. After reading about half of the Bledsoe set, I must say I am much more impressed by it than I ever was with the Mosby book.



Not surprising, the big mosby book is designed to teach to the test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Not surprising, the big mosby book is designed to teach to the test.



This is one reason my personal library of study and reference books that go much farther beyond EMT-P continues to grow. I'd rather know the how and why rather than just the test answers.


----------



## 281mustang (Feb 5, 2011)

I have Emergency Care in the Streets and the single volume Mosby, both are very lacking but if I had to choose one I would definitely go with the Mosby.


----------

